# Finally got on.



## knementon (Oct 20, 2012)

I have recently got a card, after many years on the list. I have searched for a reply to this and have been unsuccessful. How long to hear back from a PD after you have songs the list and turned in all the documentation the request? I know you can only provide ballparks, since it is very subjective time lines. I haven't got a PAT schedule r anything.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I wouldn't call anything "got on" until after you are done with the academy and your FTO. Getting a card is only the first step.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

I can only hope that your application has better grammar and spelling than this post. 

Although you might get an expedited application process if you show up singing a song.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

knementon said:


> I have recently* got a card*, after many years on the list. I have searched for a reply to this and have been unsuccessful.* How long to hear back from a PD after you have songs the list* and turned* in all the documentation the request?* I know you can only provide ballparks, since it is very subjective time lines. I haven't got a PAT *schedule r anything*.


Don't think you'll be hearing from anyone soon


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Rofl has got to be a MOD inside troll job. Has MC Gold written all over it...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is only the beginning of a long and emotional process which could take up to a year, so just be prepared and PT like you already have a test scheduled.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A card don't mean shit. The all powerful CS god giveth, and can taketh away.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Cyrix142 said:


> I can only hope that your application has better grammar and spelling than this post.
> 
> Although you might get an expedited application process if you show up singing a song.


Yeah, I still have no idea what "songs the list" means, have re-read that 5 times or so...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

DNorth said:


> Yeah, I still have no idea what "songs the list" means, have re-read that 5 times or so...


For many it's probably something like this.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sigh...

For the OP, and for anyone else who is trying to get on the job:

Writing, spelling, grammar, punctuation, clarity of thought and expression... ALL COUNT!

Hiring authorities don't care so much about your tactical skills, whether you are good with a gun or have your CPR card, or whatever. You can be taught to shoot, drive fast, and hit someone with a stick.

What you cannot be taught in the length of an academy is to compose a clear, concise sentence in professional English that means exactly what you wish the reader to comprehend. The hiring authority knows they will be reading your writing for the next twenty years. If they cringe at the start they will pass you over for someone who knows the secret of law enforcement... You will often wind up writing two or three single-spaced pages worth of reports every shift, depending on how busy you are and how much detail your department likes and your courts expect.

That roughly translates to a five page double-spaced paper. Most college courses expect you to turn in one of them per semester. Many departments will expect that much output at least every week.

If there was one single piece of advice I would give someone trying to get on The Job, it would be to work hard at improving your writing skills.

Oh, and good luck.

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

You have a long road ahead of you before you will actually be, "on". You still have to successfully complete interviews, a background check, psychological exam, medical exam and the PAT. Then you have to successfully complete the academy, the field training program and your probationary employment period. Aspiring police officers have been eliminated during all of those steps. Good luck and like others have mentioned, you need to improve your writing skills. If you get on, you WILL be judged by your writing ability, along with other abilities, or lack of abilities.


----------



## knementon (Oct 20, 2012)

Ya that was surely an unprofessional post to say the least. I did not check it thoroughly before hitting the post button. I can only take credit for my own complacency there. I am usually much better than that. I was only looking to see a rough estimate on the proccess that others have dealt with. I appreciate those who answered, and busted my balls as it will teach me to be more thorough.


----------

